# CooYoo Quantum Titanium, few pics and test



## Budda (Sep 3, 2015)

The flashlights are closed in a paper box. The technical info of the lights are written on the box, even the version of the lights is indicated. The lights I got are both titanium, one sandblasted the other flamed.







Inside each box there’s the light, a metal chain link, a splitring, spare orings and the manual 

These quantums look beautiful and tiny. On the body there is written the Logo and the model, in a discrete way. 



The flamed version is my favourite one, but keep in mind that each flamed piece is different from another: there are no 2 identical flamed quantum. 




Have I told you that the quantum are very small? They are 41mm long and the maximum diameter is 12.8 mm. The titanium makes them very light: according to CooYoo they are 8.9 grams heavy, I measured 9 grams, 14 with the battery.
Here are some pics with the noble cousin Veleno Design Quantum D2 and Armytek Partner A1 HiCRI limited edition










The light has 2 modes: 8 lumen (6h) and 130 lumen (30 minutes) with 910 Cd. 
The two lights are very well made, I can’t see any machining flaw (both outside and inside). The threads work smoothly. 
Flamed and sandblasted finishing looks very good, there are just some small spots of difference in the flamed version. They are very small and I can’t capture them with my camera. 




The quantums are divided in 3 parts, tailcap (with oring), body (with oring) and head. 


[/url]
When you receive the light you have to untwist the tailcap and remove the little plastic spacer that allows lockout of the flashlight. The threads are not anodized, so the led will light even if the tailcap is not fully tightened.

Inside the head there’s also the driver.




Inside the body there is the circuit that allows charging of the included10180 li-ion battery.
To charge the battery you need to unscrew the head and inser the cable inside the micro usb socket. On the + pole size of the body there is a led for the charging status. The led is bright and is red when charging, green when charged. 



The two 10180 I got with the lights were both at 4.1 volt. When I charged the batteries I tried to restart the charge by removing and reinserting the cable in to the socket, and I got green led light to tell that the cells were full.




The little part sticking out from the body is the + pole that exit after the circuit. 
When the head of the light isn’t completely screwed on, it will be in contact with a thin plate on the head. This will give you the 6 lumen low level. 
When you fully thighten the head, it will press down the plate, giving you the 130 lumen level. 




Unlike any twisty flashlight I had, this one has a strong tactile and auditory feedback: you can feel and hear a clear “clack” when you switch between the modes.


The quantums have an optic that produces a clean and regular beam pattern, good for short distances. Keep in mind that this is a tiny EDC flashlight.

The titanium lights can tailstand even with some paracord or other kinds of cord inserted. They also have 3 attaching points. 







With my luxmeter I measured 380 Cd (maybe a bit more, since my luxmeter does not have peak function).

Here is the runtime test, done at room temperature. I stopped and resumed the test 4 times, both to let the light cool down (this in the first part of the test) and to measure the voltage of the cell (this in the second part).
Starting with 4.2 volt at the beginning, the battery measured 3.75 v at 15’, 3.16v at 22’30” and 3.0v at 24’00”.



I interrupted the test at the 24th minute when light was still running but the output was much lower than the initial one.
The regulation is good: after the first half you still have 70% of the initial output. 
Towards the end, the lights decreases more quickly.


I did another test with the low level, it looks good.



The test was interrupted due to lack of time.
At 2 hours the battery measured 3.68v. After 2.5 hours the ligth was still running, with about 60% of the initial output, so I expect the 6 hours runtime is not too far from reality.


I tested with an original IMAX B6 my 2 10180 of my cooyoo at 0.2A discharge from 4.2 to 3.0 Volt. I had 65 mA for each.

Thanks for reading.
The lights have been provided by Gearbest


----------



## LeafSamurai (Sep 3, 2015)

Great review on this budget light. Have seen it for sale at Gearbest and was wondering if it is worth getting for the price. Might have to grab one myself now. Cheers bro.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the review. Any real world beamshots you can share?
One question. Is the text labels on the body engraved or silkscreen?


----------



## Budda (Sep 3, 2015)

Maybe tonight for the beamshot.
I'm sorry but I don't know what silkscreen looks like on a flashlight. This for sure is not engraved, the titanium hasn't been "eaten" by laser or other stuff.


----------



## akhyar (Sep 3, 2015)

Budda said:


> Maybe tonight for the beamshot.
> I'm sorry but I don't know what silkscreen looks like on a flashlight. This for sure is not engraved, the titanium hasn't been "eaten" by laser or other stuff.



Thanks for your reply. I just used the word "silkscreen" as I don't know the correct term for this process on metal body, as normally "silkscreen" is used for logo printing on t-shirt.
Since the texts are not engraved, might be easier to rub off the texts frm the body for those prefering sleeker or stealthier looks.


----------



## Budda (Sep 3, 2015)

Yes, looks like somthing added on top of the metal (i can feel the bumps with my fingernails). It might be possible to remove it, but I think that this "engraving" is both small and very low profile.


----------



## ven (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info and pics,excellent and appreciated !! I cant wait for my two,one the ti brushed and the stainless.

These really do look a better build than the DQG spy which i find their QC hit/miss and not the best threads.

Cant wait to have them on my keys, imo these really look like a must buy and can see them doing very well. In fact they must be,as my ti order has been put back waiting for more stock!!! The ss version i expect over the next week.........

I will add different flavours in time if i am happy with my initial lights,copper and blued ti look fav for my next 2.


----------



## Budda (Sep 3, 2015)

Low level runtime test added.


----------



## wuyeah (Sep 3, 2015)

Stumble on this thread suggested by another member. How long do you have it for? It would be great if we can have a review after a month of use. I love the look and if it is great, I looking to add one in my current collection


----------



## monanza (Sep 3, 2015)

Do you find the head somewhat loose when turned off (the o-ring is very thin)? I am getting a thicker o-ring for more traction when the head is dialed off. These are great lights for the price. Well thought out.

Oh, and watch out for dust when you charge the light since the threads are exposed; wipe the surface or better yet, place on a lint-free cloth or a rubber pad or something like it.

Money well spent.


----------



## magellan (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice review. I thought I'd post a few of my own observations.

I ordered one of each metal, just received my stainless model and have been playing with it. First impressions are positive. I'll compare it to my Maratac AAA light since I EDC that light and am considering putting this on my keychain to replace the DQG Fairy brass 10180 light that I also EDC. I also EDC an Oveready Peak Eiger 10250 but it's more similar to the Fairy since they're both mules and more spill than throw.

Beam profile is actually almost identical to my Maratac Rev. 3 AAA light (I have both copper and stainless) which is interesting as it looks like the CooYoo has a TIR and the Maratac has a smooth reflector. It has decent throw for such a small light and is definitely more a thrower than floody type of light. I'm shining it right now on the far wall of our basement which is 40 feet away and it lights up the whole wall no problem. They're also very close in terms of brightness on high mode. The difference is the Maratac has a cool white beam with a noticeable greenish tinge; the CooYoo is more neutral white and definitely not warm. Presumably this is due to different emitters. 

There are two modes, a lower and a high mode; the interesting thing is that twisting it to high you feel a noticeable detente which I assume is deliberate. Reminds me of the detentes you see on some knives. Threads feel slightly gritty but not too bad, somewhat better I'd say than my typical titanium light. I'll try putting some Krytox on the O-ring and threads. 

Overall I like it. As I'm more of a throw than spill type of guy I'm going to replace the DQG Fairy on my keychain although this light is about twice as long and a lot heavier. It's still a very small light though so that's not a problem. If they did a QTC version it would be awesome. A glow ring in the head would be a nice addition too. But I'm fine with it the way it is.

I just tried plugging in the micro USB port. It's snug and not loose like some. I'd say we have a little winner here that offers good value for the price, especially the less expensive non-titanium versions.

I'd be interested in other's impressions too as they receive their lights.

A little update, after playing with it for a while I notice the threads have gotten noticeably smoother. I also charged up the battery using the micro USB port.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 4, 2015)

magellan said:


> Beam profile is actually almost identical to my Maratac Rev. 3 AAA light


good writeup
could you post a side by side beamshot of the cooyoo and the maratac so we can see tint comparison?...


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Sep 4, 2015)

magellan said:


> Overall I like it. As I'm more of a throw than spill type of guy I'm going to replace the DQG Fairy on my keychain although this light is about twice as long and a lot heavier. It's still a very small light though so that's not a problem.



Out of curiosity, why are you replacing the DQG Fairy? Just to give the new shiny thing some pocket time (hey, I do that all the time), or is there some advantage or features you like that offset the greater size? I'm intensely interested in the answer, because a DQG Fairy has been living in my pocket and I love it, it's tiny and does what it's supposed to do, but I"m always looking for a newer shinier thing


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 21, 2015)

I got my 5. :twothumbs


----------



## MKLight (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks good, RGRAY!


----------



## ven (Sep 21, 2015)

MKLight said:


> Looks good, RGRAY!




+1 great line up


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 22, 2015)

MKLight said:


> Looks good, RGRAY!


Thanks, guys.
But I think I might have a problem.
When I opened the top, the flat doughnut cover piece feel off so I thought I was suppose to remove them like the bottom pieece and threw them away.
I contacted Kathy from Gearbest and I'm waiting for a response.
I asked her if they're needed and can I buy some.
I'll let you know what she says.
The lights wok fine, no problems.


----------



## PapaLumen (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice. Any pics of one in palm of hand or with keys/keyring for size reference? Thinking of getting one for keyring duty


----------



## akhyar (Sep 22, 2015)

RGRAY said:


> I got my 5. :twothumbs



Nice pic Ray.
Just ordered the SS version from GB, offsetting with some of my store credit.
Seems like the new packaging for SS doesn't come with the bead-chain anymore


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 22, 2015)

Gearbest got back to me.

"Hi Rick,

This small thin doughnut piece is mainly for protecting, heat protection, short circuit protection...Without it, the light can work normally don't have much influence.

We checked with supplier, sorry to say, there isn't the single part available to sell. Hope you kind understand dear.

Without the small thin piece, still hope you like your time with the CooYoo : )

Have a nice day dear!

Best Regards
Kathy
GearBest"

WOW! :sigh:


----------



## Eric242 (Sep 22, 2015)

RGRAY said:


> I got my 5. :twothumbs


What´s wrong with you, don´t you like brass :sick2: :shakehead  
Nice lineup with those 5 little buggers! I´m still waiting for my SS light I ordered on august 13th :sigh:


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 22, 2015)

MecArmy in the house. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...eX-(10180-XP-G2-TIR-optic)-Photos-Impressions


----------



## Megatrowned (Sep 22, 2015)

Question of those who have one of these. If put on a keychain, how likely is it to loose the head of the light? This has happened to me before :mecry:


----------



## awes (Sep 24, 2015)

Does this light have a over-charge and over-discharge reliable protection?


----------



## ven (Sep 24, 2015)

PapaLumen said:


> Nice. Any pics of one in palm of hand or with keys/keyring for size reference? Thinking of getting one for keyring duty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Budda (Sep 24, 2015)

I carry mine around my neck with same cord. The head didn't come loose. 
If you are afraid of head loosening, try change the oring with a thicker one.

I tested with an original IMAX B6 my 2 10180 of my cooyoo at 0.2A discharge from 4.2 to 3.0 Volt. I had 65 mA for each.


----------



## PapaLumen (Oct 13, 2015)

Just remembered this. Thanks Ven for size reference, does indeed look perfect for keyring duty.


----------



## Jay R (Oct 22, 2015)

New version out. Has space for a trit.

http://www.banggood.com/Black-Water...echargable-Mini-LED-Flashlight-p-1006903.html


----------



## Dioni (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for the review. I have one on the way. Think it'll be a great keychain .


----------



## Budda (Oct 22, 2015)

;-)
I had on my neck one of these for a month, I'm very happy. 
I took one of them under the shower with me, no prolbem.


----------



## Dompud (Oct 30, 2015)

My Brass CooYoo just arrived today and sadly it doesn't work  I've tried multiple charged 10180 batteries and nothing gets even the faintest output. The usb charger led comes on when I plug the body in but that's the only sign of life in it.
I don't suppose anyone has any ideas on things to try to bring it to life? 

Time to find out what GearBest's customer service is like!


----------



## Thud1023 (Oct 30, 2015)

Did you remove the little plastic cover inside tail cap?


----------



## ven (Oct 30, 2015)

Thud1023 said:


> Did you remove the little plastic cover inside tail cap?




+1 to that


----------



## Dompud (Oct 30, 2015)

YES! THAT WAS IT! I haven't felt this stupid in a long, long time.

Thank you both so much for the super quick help. CPF is clearly the best customer support solution out there 

What a great little light. I love it!


----------



## ven (Oct 30, 2015)

Hats off to thud

Its a fantastic little light, glad sorted.


----------



## Thud1023 (Oct 30, 2015)

Woohoo, good news : ) enjoy!


----------



## Dompud (Oct 30, 2015)

:thanks:


----------



## Energie (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Budda,
thanks for the review.


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice picture and good idead for carrying 

Eric


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 8, 2015)

I absolutely love my Quantum, it's knocked everything out of my front pocket, but I do have a strong concern. The head is really easy to twist. A few weeks ago, I took my light -- with recently charged battery, barely used -- out of my pocket, and it barely emitted any light. Put the battery on the voltmeter, sure enough, it was low. I'd imagined the light was getting warm in my pocket a few times, obviously it had turned itself on a few times. Okay, duly noted, I started turning the light off with a full half twist off... But 2 weeks later, same thing, pull out light, battery is low. Once may be an accident, but twice, considering this is an unprotected battery, puts me in the "permanently shelve" category for this light. I'm giving it one more try, and turning it off with an even longer twist, will see what happens


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 8, 2015)

Joe, try a thicker O ring at the head, it may help.
P


----------



## Jay R (Nov 8, 2015)

I used 4.5mm o rings stretched to fit. Works well and needs a nice firm twist to move.


----------



## Ray-o-light (Nov 8, 2015)

Where did you get those orings Jay?


----------



## Budda (Nov 8, 2015)

I also had the same issue, and I solved It keeping the head more loosened. Now each time before wearing it, I untwist it and press the head against the body with my thumb, to check if a strong pressure could still make contact and discharge the light. 
The bigger o-ring is a solution. Keep in mind that a bigger oring means bigger work on the small threads of the light. 
I'll recommend a not too big oring, expecially on the soft titanium models like mines.


----------



## Jay R (Nov 9, 2015)

Picked mine o rings up on e'bay. Bag of 10 for not much money. 4.5 x 1mm I got. They take a bit of stretching to get on but once there, work well. You could also get some 5mm on the same order just in case.
I also use motorcycle chain lube on the threads as it is really thick and results in a nice smooth turn with resistance.


----------



## magellan (Nov 9, 2015)

Dompud said:


> My Brass CooYoo just arrived today and sadly it doesn't work  I've tried multiple charged 10180 batteries and nothing gets even the faintest output. The usb charger led comes on when I plug the body in but that's the only sign of life in it.
> I don't suppose anyone has any ideas on things to try to bring it to life?
> 
> Time to find out what GearBest's customer service is like!



That sucks. I don't know if this will help, but one time a small light I just bought, don't recall the exact model at this point, but I remember it was a twisty type like the CooYoo. Anyway, I tried 3 different batteries and it was dead. So I gave it a little rap against a wooden cutting board and presto, it came on. This has happened to me at least once before with a twisty. Don't know what causes this, all I can say is that sometimes twisty's are a little finicky, but anyway, giving it that little rap worked.


----------



## Jay R (Nov 9, 2015)

Magellan. You should have read 2 posts down. His problem was fixed. He hadn't taken out the battery isolator tag they put in for isolating the cell while shipping.


----------



## stephenk (Dec 8, 2015)

Received my SS version today. Much smaller than I was expecting (much shorter than my LED Lenser K2), and a nice neutral(ish) tint. 
The only "issue" is that during the twist, there is a long period of flickering low mode light before it reaches a point where the light is constant. Is this normal? (I've not owned a twisty before).


----------



## Jay R (Dec 8, 2015)

Not normal. It may be that the contacts are a bit grubby. Give the ends of your cell a good rub against something to clean off any tarnish and try again.


----------



## BigJoeXXL (Dec 8, 2015)

stephenk said:


> Received my SS version today. Much smaller than I was expecting (much shorter than my LED Lenser K2), and a nice neutral(ish) tint.
> The only "issue" is that during the twist, there is a long period of flickering low mode light before it reaches a point where the light is constant. Is this normal? (I've not owned a twisty before).


I receive mine just the other day and having the exact same issue with the twist flickering.


----------



## stephenk (Dec 9, 2015)

Jay R said:


> Not normal. It may be that the contacts are a bit grubby. Give the ends of your cell a good rub against something to clean off any tarnish and try again.


Thanks, I tried that. It has reduced the flickering but hasn't eliminated it.


----------



## Luter (Dec 9, 2015)

This is identical to "Black Water Kite" and they do it also in aluminium.





this aluminium one cost £12 shipped.


----------



## stephenk (Dec 10, 2015)

I've lodged a support ticket with GB over my SS version. Still flickering in low after a good clean of the contacts.


----------



## Jay R (Dec 10, 2015)

Does it flicker from off to low or from low to high. ie: does it get brighter when flickering or darker ?

Oh, and did you also clean the contacts above the charge port? The brass 'nub'.

Last off, I found on one of mine that some bits were caught in the head under the flexible hi/low plate. A blast of air cleaned that out.


----------



## stephenk (Dec 10, 2015)

Jay R said:


> Does it flicker from off to low or from low to high. ie: does it get brighter when flickering or darker ?
> 
> Oh, and did you also clean the contacts above the charge port? The brass 'nub'.
> 
> Last off, I found on one of mine that some bits were caught in the head under the flexible hi/low plate. A blast of air cleaned that out.



Thanks for the advice. I cleaned all the contacts. However, I haven't tried the blast of air trick . I'll try that one now...


----------



## maukka (Jan 5, 2016)

The Blackwater Kite rebranded one arrived today in stainless steel. What an amazing output for the size. Here's a spectral plot.






Couple more for comparison.

http://imgur.com/a/Fe5Jh


----------



## ven (Jan 5, 2016)

Congrats maukka , mine is always with me !




No pic was not taken whilst driving !! Sat in car on a car park....

I thought the tint would be around 5500k at a guess and not far out, really like it for a cool.


----------



## jorn (Apr 16, 2016)

That looks like a lot of weight hanging on the ingnition. Iknow lots of pepole that have destroyed the ignition switch because they had too mutch stuff (weight) hangin. Not a cheap repair.

Got one cooyou in blued ti. liked it so mutch that i had to order one in copper too  No pwm on this tiny bugger. Have drop tested mine, hozed down in the shower, and drop tested it into a bucket of water. Seems drop and waterproof. It kicked my tain p0 off the keychain.


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2016)

:laughing: its not as bad as it looks and thats thinned down ! 

I have a ti as well but not used yet.........Like the ss for the extra bit of durability on key chains(not that ti is bad, just ss seems more forgiving)


----------



## jorn (May 3, 2016)

My second one arrived today. The finish on the copper looked awful. Head and tailcap looked kind of ok, but the tube looked bad and matte. After 3 minutes with a dremel and some metal polish, it's a gem


----------



## Christoph (Dec 5, 2020)

Resurrecting an old thread. How many of you still have your cooyoo's I am still wearing the copper one I bought in '15. every now and then I swap out for one of the two Ti's I bought at the same time. Have replaced one battery,so far. all the newer ones are bigger and of lesser quality. some have captive heads and have only a half to a full turn to turn on with very sloppy threads. Why when they make a descent product do they go backwards and make the next model cheaper?




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

pics


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 7, 2020)

I still have a wtb out there for the blue one. I should resurrect that just in case.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 7, 2020)

ven gifted me one in stainless when they first came out.
It is still on my keychain, and has been now for I guess 5 years.

The battery is still good.


----------



## Jay R (Mar 17, 2021)

Got three. On has been on my key ring since forever. Mind you, it only has full power or nothing now.


----------

